# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#62 Space

## Space

Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για 2 BB links!!

http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=62

Οποιος εχει ελευθερο if plz pm.
Thanks  ::

----------


## gas

Ξερω σιγουρα οτι εχει ελευθερο if ο pantak-dilesi #318 και ισως ο Eagle_Halkoutsi #449.

Για οτι θες εδω ειμαστε. Στειλε τους email αμεσα.

----------


## Convict

Με τον κόμβο #589 έχει κανείς οπτική;

http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=589

----------


## Space

Νομιζω οτι εχω οπτικη και με τους 3ς. Θα στειλω πμ για να ενημερωσω τα παιδια.
Ευχαριστω!!  ::

----------


## gas

> Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για 2 BB links!!
> 
> http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=62
> 
> Οποιος εχει ελευθερο if plz pm.
> Thanks


Σε βλεπω να πηγαινεις για 3 bb links μετην μια !!!!!

----------


## Space

Ναι αυτο καταλαβα και κοιταω τα οικονομικα μου μηπως και βγαλω 3 απευθιας.

αν ξερετε και για τπτ μεταχειρισμενα 433 και πανελακια να μου πειτε  :: 
αλλιος θα πρεπει να τα σκασω..

----------


## Convict

Στον #589 δεν υπάρχει κάτι στημένο...Αν υπάρχει όμως οπτική από την μεριά σου με την πρώτη ευκαιρία βάση των οικονομικών, ξεκινάμε....

----------


## eagleg

σου εχω στειλει pm

----------


## Space

Καλημέρα παίδες!!!!

3 πανελ είναι ήδη στημένα στον κόμβο και περιμένουν.
οκ.. ακόμα δεν έχω πάει και το rb αλλα ενημερώνω μήπως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Space

Καλημέρες,
Χτές το απόγευμα μπήκε ένα rb433 με 2 cm9 και μια cm6 (που ανακάλυψα οτι πέθανε) και εκπέμπουν τα 2 panel με ssid #62_EWN_BBSearching στους 5600 και 5800. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας κάνει ενα scan μπας και βγάλουμε κανένα link...

Thanks!!

----------


## Space

anyone out there?!?

----------


## Space

Καλημέρα!!!

Έχουν στηθει 3 panel και περιμένουν.. όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας με ενημερώσει!!

----------


## klarabel

Ποιό είναι το Wind του EWN ? 
Αυτό που έχει στην αρχή του thread δεν παίζει.

----------


## Space

> Ποιό είναι το Wind του EWN ? 
> Αυτό που έχει στην αρχή του thread δεν παίζει.


μαλλον δεν δουλευει οποτε δηλωσα κομβο στην βαση του awmn.

https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=22347

----------

